# MOT



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Just picked up Rosie our Rapido 2002 710f from its MOT and it passed! Costing £45.78p including the MOT, numberplate bulb, replacement and Vat. Am I happy or what! 

Harry


----------

